# Help With Dogbone Mount.



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi guys and girls.

Just thought I would call on your advice and help again. As some of you may or may not be aware I recently did a clutch change on my 225 coup. I thought while I had the clutch out I would update the dog bone mount too. I needed something pretty quick so ended up getting a yellow Powerflex dog bone mount. Install all went fine etc but as the TT is a second car I've only recently had a chance to get out and give the car a good run.

Couple things I noticed, yes the yellow poly bush does work and the power delivery is somewhat better. Great I hear you say. Well yes but..... not sure I like the odd vibration and creaks it appears to have introduced into the cabin :? Slight though they might be but slightly annoying too. My question is I hear some of you have gone for the red powerflex bush (diesel model I believe) so is that any better than the yellow. By better I mean slightly softer than the yellow yet still stiffer than OEM?

What are people running and have any had issues with the red poly bush? I don't really want to go back to OEM but unless I can find a happy medium I think I will be forced too.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Before you change it give it a few hundred miles to bed in it should get much better The one litter to my Golf did


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mine was the same but after it bedded in its all smooth again.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

When I went to a 3" downpipe I had a poly dogbone fitted at the same time. It was noticeably more 'vibrant' in the cockpit. I had to fit the poly dogbone to stiffen up the mount, otherwise with a much narrower gap now, the downpipe can rattle against the bulkhead when changing gear. That didn't happen - although I do tend to give it a bit of 'slip' from 1st to 2nd gear. I was told the poly dogbone would 'wear in' a little and that I would get used to it. That was a few years ago now and basically I'm fine with it. Unfortunately I don't know which colour bush it was, sorry.


----------



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

i have the red one and had no problem with virbration since fitting, might be worth keeping yours on for a couple of miles till they have bedded in, ifyou still dnt like it change it for the red one, the hard bit is taking the old bolts out, so assuming you have changed all of them for new ones it shouldnt really be that hard


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

matty fitz said:


> i have the red one and had no problem with virbration since fitting, might be worth keeping yours on for a couple of miles till they have bedded in, ifyou still dnt like it change it for the red one, the hard bit is taking the old bolts out, so assuming you have changed all of them for new ones it shouldnt really be that hard


+1 I have the Red one too after reading it was a better 'upgrade' than the Yellow one when installing a 3" DP.


----------



## New2AudiTT (May 7, 2011)

Planning to change mine as well folks to this:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Qu ... 27/ES5669/

any advice much appreciated

and on a side note has anyone replaced their stock clutch bleeder and with what?

cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

New2AudiTT said:


> Planning to change mine as well folks to this:
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Qu ... 27/ES5669/
> 
> ...


Save your money just buy the bushes and fit them to your OEM mount


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm running the red diesel mount with no issues whatsoever. No extra noise or vibrations over the stock mount.


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

The yellow is a softer compound and is known to have these 'vibrations' but so does the red although its a harder compound. Diesel cars normally run the red as the Diesel engines have more torque so need it a little stiffer. My gti had the yellow bush and that was at 220bhp and was great.


----------



## stewbieTT (Jun 23, 2012)

Jazzle said:


> The yellow is a softer compound and is known to have these 'vibrations' but so does the red although its a harder compound. Diesel cars normally run the red as the Diesel engines have more torque so need it a little stiffer. My gti had the yellow bush and that was at 220bhp and was great.


Red one is softer than the yellow one, stiffer mounts give more vibration :wink:

Have a red mount on the TT and its a really good trade off between a well connected engine and minimal vibration. Had a yellow one on my old cupra R and vibration was annoying.


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

I was buying the yellow poly bush kit but after reading this il get this red kit..where can you get this red kit from?


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

can get it from here:- http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-4WD-P ... 19cdc9c664


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Got mine from here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160778477248? ... 1423.l2649

Cheapest I could find at the time at £21.55 delivered.


----------



## AjsTT (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## New2AudiTT (May 7, 2011)

t'mill said:


> Got mine from here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160778477248? ... 1423.l2649
> 
> Cheapest I could find at the time at £21.55 delivered.


Awesome mate. saved me a few bobs


----------



## Travis199 (Jan 6, 2013)

I just fitted the red one, feels amazing now!

No vibration here either


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

stewbieTT said:


> Jazzle said:
> 
> 
> > The yellow is a softer compound and is known to have these 'vibrations' but so does the red although its a harder compound. Diesel cars normally run the red as the Diesel engines have more torque so need it a little stiffer. My gti had the yellow bush and that was at 220bhp and was great.
> ...


Well I got that back to front didnt I DO'HHHHH


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reply guys that helps although there does appear to be a difference of opinion on whether the red bush is softer or harder :? From what people who have it say is they prefer it as there are no vibrations so one would assume its softer. But it makes sense with what was said previously about being a diesel bush and the engine being more torquey and probably heavier too, therefor need a stiffer mount? Hmmm maybe but unless we have them both side by side we can't really tell.

All I know is the irritation is minor so I will follow fellow members advice and just give it a run to bed in and hopefully that will sort it. I always have the option to buy a red one later on and changing over is a 20min job so no biggy. Glad the thread has helped other to a decision and good luck. Cheers.


----------



## Travis199 (Jan 6, 2013)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Thanks for the reply guys that helps although there does appear to be a difference of opinion on whether the red bush is softer or harder :? From what people who have it say is they prefer it as there are no vibrations so one would assume its softer. But it makes sense with what was said previously about being a diesel bush and the engine being more torquey and probably heavier too, therefor need a stiffer mount? Hmmm maybe but unless we have them both side by side we can't really tell.
> 
> All I know is the irritation is minor so I will follow fellow members advice and just give it a run to bed in and hopefully that will sort it. I always have the option to buy a red one later on and changing over is a 20min job so no biggy. Glad the thread has helped other to a decision and good luck. Cheers.


The red one is defo softer mate


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

Bumping this as my dogbone mount needs doing. Does anyone know the best place to get one from? On reading the red one (diesel) is better, I wasn't aware they made diesel Mk1s.


----------



## thomp1983 (Nov 5, 2016)

McPikie said:


> Bumping this as my dogbone mount needs doing. Does anyone know the best place to get one from? On reading the red one (diesel) is better, I wasn't aware they made diesel Mk1s.


They don't previous posts are referring to the MK4 golf TDI as there built on the same platform, there's plenty of red dog bone bushes on eBay.


----------



## TiTi_Boy (Jun 9, 2017)

Fitted a red Powerflex bush ... no excessive vibrations noticed. Be warned, if its the original one, you'll probably have to cut the dog mount off. The securing bolt(s) both broke, in my case. I managed to drive like it for a week or two without any problems, didn't come loose - it'll be stuck on there pretty good. In the end I cut around where the two bolts secure for the mount to come off (with a dremel and a chisel). Once the mount's off the bolts come loose with fingers.

Because I butchered the original mount I got a second hand one off ebay for £5 and swapped the bits over.


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

TiTi_Boy said:


> Fitted a red Powerflex bush ... no excessive vibrations noticed. Be warned, if its the original one, you'll probably have to cut the dog mount off. The securing bolt(s) both broke, in my case. I managed to drive like it for a week or two without any problems, didn't come loose - it'll be stuck on there pretty good. In the end I cut around where the two bolts secure for the mount to come off (with a dremel and a chisel). Once the mount's off the bolts come loose with fingers.
> 
> Because I butchered the original mount I got a second hand one off ebay for £5 and swapped the bits over.


I guess I best get spraying WD40 on it now then.

On another note, is there only 3 mounts which hold the engine in place? The only other uprated mounts I can see are Vibratech


----------



## Tare071 (Oct 27, 2011)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Hi guys and girls.
> 
> Just thought I would call on your advice and help again. As some of you may or may not be aware I recently did a clutch change on my 225 coup. I thought while I had the clutch out I would update the dog bone mount too. I needed something pretty quick so ended up getting a yellow Powerflex dog bone mount. Install all went fine etc but as the TT is a second car I've only recently had a chance to get out and give the car a good run.
> 
> ...


I have all black powerflex in a dogbone mount and all is peachy BUT your problem to me sounds like a dogbone is on its metal part touching soma part of chasis - probably subframe it self.
I have often seen audi tt/golf MK4 that are knackered on the exact part of the subframe where the the dogbone mount attaches, and ppl think that they are really tough and it doesnt matter - which isnt true ! 
Subframes arent that delicate but when knackered by curb or speedbump they tend to slightly move the part where dogbone attaches, angle gets slightly changed and metal part of the dogbone starts to touch the subframe on heavy acceleration.
So my two cents say your problem isnt dogbone but subframe being touched and transfering vibrations to the cabin.


----------



## Tare071 (Oct 27, 2011)

McPikie said:


> TiTi_Boy said:
> 
> 
> > Fitted a red Powerflex bush ... no excessive vibrations noticed. Be warned, if its the original one, you'll probably have to cut the dog mount off. The securing bolt(s) both broke, in my case. I managed to drive like it for a week or two without any problems, didn't come loose - it'll be stuck on there pretty good. In the end I cut around where the two bolts secure for the mount to come off (with a dremel and a chisel). Once the mount's off the bolts come loose with fingers.
> ...


Never and i mean never ever NEVER spray anything rubbery or bushy with WD40 - it will eat trough it and cut that parts life span times 5.
WD40 will make your bushing mushy and squishy over long period of use. If you must use teflon or even copper grease, but never oil based grease for stuff like bushings or any rubber.


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

Tare071 said:


> McPikie said:
> 
> 
> > TiTi_Boy said:
> ...


I meant on the bolts to undo it


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Why do you think the red diesel poweflex is the best one to get? The yellow one only vibrates for a couple of days and does what it's supposed to do.


----------



## themermade (Nov 29, 2018)

Yellow beds in and makes the most improvement
Red is softer and is less harsh at first...

Free delivery on them here https://powerflexstore.co.uk/audi/tt-mk1-typ-8n-4wd-1999-2006/


----------



## Amulet banana (Nov 12, 2018)

I fitted the black one as it's a track car and it's loads better, they do give after a while, I fitted track density gearbox mounts on the s4 and at first I could feel the starter motor turning in my seat :lol: but now it's much better, and people gave them a real bad rep for NHV, I think a lot of people moan on forums first then never come back and give their opinion after a few miles have been covered.


----------

